# Retro Mac Plus Winner



## ScottW (Dec 20, 2002)

It's Friday, December 20th, and we have a winner for our Mac Plus Give-a-way contest!

And the winner is (drum roll)...


wdw_  !!!!


The winner was chosen using two seperate random number generators, each generating a page number, and post number. That put the target on our lucky winner.

Congrats wdw_, we will be in touch with you.

If you enjoyed these type of contests, we just might have more of them.

Scott


----------



## edX (Dec 20, 2002)

congrats wdw_!!! you're getting a mac that's probably older than you are. How's that feel? 

oh, and maybe we'll officially change your name to "wdw_!!!"


----------



## Snowball (Dec 20, 2002)

Congrats "wdw_!!!"!!!

(Hey, I always wanted to ask, why do you have an underscore after your name?)


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 20, 2002)

YES!!!!!!!!!

OMG!. Thank you!!!Thank you!!!Thank you!!!Thank you!!!Thank you!!!Thank you!!!Thank you!!!Thank you!!!Thank you!!!Thank you!!!Thank you!!!Thank you!!!

Ed: Well, Ed. It's feels weird. The Mac Plus is 10 months older than me, so I'm gonna call it Big Brother.

Snowball: when I got my first email address at yahoo.com I wanted it to be wdw, but that name was taken. after trying a combonation of numbers at the end I deceded to try an underscore and it worked. So, wdw_ has been my main user name ever since.

BTW. any idea how long it will take to get here? I don't really care as long as I eventually get it, I'm just curious.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 20, 2002)

Woo~

Pretty cool that a MacOSX.com veteran won it.    Too bad the Plusses don't have built in hard drives...


----------



## chevy (Dec 22, 2002)

Plus have a SCSI connector... ready for the fastest 20 MB external HD ! 

20 MB... that's 20 x the RAM and 24 x the disk capacity ! But if you really want to have a fast Plus, you can boost the RAM... in this process you will open the Plus (a very exciting experience, with a surprise inside the body of the Mac).

So, have fun with your new toy, and network it with your newest Mac if you can find the AppleTalk-to-Ethernet connector.

And discover the original MacPaint, MacDraw and MacWrite. Try HyperCard.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Dec 22, 2002)

Hmmm seems like the people who post more often seem to have the advantage :\ I've been coming to this board for about a year now. I'm a quiet type of guy so I don't post as much which would make it harder for me to have won this. 

Oh well I can't complain gratz wdw_


----------



## ksv (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_iMac_Daddy _
> *Hmmm seems like the people who post more often seem to have the advantage :\ I've been coming to this board for about a year now. I'm a quiet type of guy so I don't post as much which would make it harder for me to have won this.
> 
> Oh well I can't complain gratz wdw_  *



No, the winner was selected by a random number generator 

Congrats wdw! I had a feeling you'd win it, pretty cool that you did


----------



## Trip (Dec 24, 2002)

Humbug. 

lol, it's funny though: the plus probably runs faster than my ibook here! 
Congrats wdw_!!! Ya young'n!


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 26, 2002)

young'n? I feel too old. just yesterday I said to my little brother, "when I was your age we didn't have these fancy DVD players and when I wanted to watch two channels at the same time I had to push two TV's together."

Anyway. Thanks everybody.


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Dec 26, 2002)

thats the weirdest avatar ive ever soon. lol.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 26, 2002)

wdw.  you aren't old enough to say 'I remember when....'


----------



## Sogni (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl _
> *wdw.  you aren't old enough to say 'I remember when....'    *



*has started lying about his age and blaming it on my recent birthday passing. *
As long as no one makes me think or reminds me of my age, I'm still a kid! heh 
*sigh*


----------



## edX (Dec 27, 2002)

no cheryl, you've got it backwards - wdw is still young enough to remember and have people believe that he can remember


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2002)

Ohhhhh


----------



## j79 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> * when I wanted to watch two channels at the same time I had to push two TV's together."
> 
> Anyway. Thanks everybody. *



LOL - where have I heard that.. AHH, Back to the Future II



That was one of my Christmas gifts.. the Trilogy ^_~


Congrats WDW_
:-D


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PowermacG4_450 _
> *thats the weirdest avatar ive ever soon. lol. *


Thank you. I added that hat by drawing it in frame by frame.



> _Originally posted by jppjr79 _
> *LOL - where have I heard that.. AHH, Back to the Future II*


You hear about the problem with the BTTF 2 & 3 DVDs?

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/mytwocentsa65.html#bttfexplained


----------



## ksv (Dec 31, 2002)

Gotten your plus yet?


----------



## j79 (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> 
> 
> You hear about the problem with the BTTF 2 & 3 DVDs?
> ...



Did not hear that. Thanks for the news =)


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Gotten your plus yet? *


nope


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 4, 2003)

I received my Mac Plus two days ago. It's great. Thanks ScottW!

I would have notified you all that it came sooner, but I've been very sick and I've just now felt well enough to get back on the computer.

Anyway, THANKS!


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2003)

glad you got it and glad you're feeling better. take care of yourself wdw!!


----------



## Sogni (Jan 4, 2003)

Too sick to get on the computer? Oh god - you musta REALLY been out! Me without my computer? It better be for a very  danged good reason! 
And being sick, for me - is not one of them! lol


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *No, the winner was selected by a random number generator *


 Hmmm.... What was the "seed"?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl _
> *wdw.  you aren't old enough to say 'I remember when....'    *


 I remember when the computer lab at my high school got an Apple Lisa.

It was so expensive that only the teacher was allowed to run it, and she really did not know what to do with it's Macintosh-like GUI and mouse. 

It was something like 8 years later before I got my own Power Mac 7200. (I had a stupid Kapro DOS PC in the interrum...)


----------



## ScottW (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Hmmm.... What was the "seed"?  *



My wife. I told her to pick a random number between 1 & 24 (or however many pages of posts existed) and a number between 1 & 15 for the number for posts on a page. The two numbers produced the winner.

The funny thing is, she had no clue why I was asking her to pick the numbers until afterwords.

Anyhow, figured that method was just as random as any other method.

Scott


----------

